# All finished. 1961 schwinn debutante



## rollfaster (Jul 29, 2014)

August of 1960 so I guess this was sold as a 1961. Just wish the white paint on this one was nicer. Did what I could, looks pretty nice. Great rider. Rob. Looks great next to my 1960 jaguar mark Iv.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jul 29, 2014)

That Deb is very nice, as it is. I would not try to do anything else to the bike Touching up vintage white paint is more difficult than one would think. That is, because, the white paint is not truly white, anymore. it actually, gets to be more of an antique tannish off white; very hard to match. So unless you can mix your touchup color exact, anything you try will make the bike look worse than it did before you did anything to the original paint.
Nice work, Rob! 

Jim.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 29, 2014)

*Thanks Jim*

I'm calling this one done. Rob.


----------



## M & M cycle (Jul 29, 2014)

*nice pair*

it turned out very nice!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 29, 2014)

Very nice. 

Darcie


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 29, 2014)

*Thanks Darcie...*



Nickinator said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Darcie




Watching both the Shelby speed line and evinrude. Spectacular bikes that deserve a good home. Rob.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice pair...in a strictly Schwinn kind of way.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 29, 2014)

You sure made that look 100% better, and now all the bright parts are happy. 

Why would you say it's a 1961 model? The next years models normally started with the mid November serials.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 29, 2014)

*Thanks for that*



GTs58 said:


> You sure made that look 100% better, and now all the bright parts are happy.
> 
> Why would you say it's a 1961 model? The next years models normally started with the mid November serials.




I was unclear  about the break in serial number or months. I always thought that bikes build after August were marketed for the next model year. I also thought that 1961 was the first year to use the starburst badge.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 29, 2014)

A discussion about the Starburst badge on the other site ended up with few mid year 1960 bikes equipped with that badge. I believe Jeff had a Sept. serial numbered bike with the early Starburst. 
The earliest serial number that I have seen where the bike was built the next year was November 16th. In my Corvette registry there were no Corvette 5 speeds built in that week but all November 27th 1961 and later serial numbers were stamped on the 1962 models.

Can we see a close up shot of the badge? There are three known styles.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 30, 2014)

*You sure can.*

I'll have one for you a little later this morning.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 30, 2014)

*Headbadge*



57 spitfire said:


> I'll have one for you a little later this morning.




Here is a close up pic.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 30, 2014)

fantastic job.my 60 white fairlady had that same badge.it was used for a very short time from what i've found.the later badge didn't have the outline around schwinn.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 30, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> August of 1960 so I guess this was sold as a 1961. Just wish the white paint on this one was nicer. Did what I could, looks pretty nice. Great rider. Rob. Looks great next to my 1960 jaguar mark Iv.



Looks like it just rolled off the showroom floor.
Nice job Rob.
Now to add some pink tires like I did on my niece's Starlet.
Or not....lol

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 30, 2014)

*Thanks john*

This bike rolls on the original west wind whitewalls. Still in decent condition. Thanks for the kind comments. Rob.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the badge shot. I'm still waiting to see the one with white/light gray lettering still stuck on a bike. Your Deb is still one of the earliest I've seen with the starburst.


----------

